# l



## Kelly Hannan

Jackpot, very nice


----------



## Rick Acker

Nicely done! :beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Jackpot is right!

Just curious, did you guys setup on the ice? It looks like the harvested birds were on it. Never done it before myself, just curious.


----------



## WingedShooter7

Set up on the ice on the roost or somewhere else? Just wondering. If it was the roost I dont see why you had to break a hole in the ice considering they were already sitting on the ice....

Looks like an awesome hunt!


----------



## Chuck Smith

Congrats....

Now I am having trouble finding the other collar in the picture. I found the one at the top of the pic....then I found two other bands. But yet missing one collar. Damn I hate these where's waldo things.


----------



## Horker23

Are the red bands reward bands or what?


----------



## stewartdco

I believe the other collar is on the bird just to the right of the one with the very visible collar. I can just barely make out a white area........


----------



## J.D.

Very nice! :beer:


----------



## Gillbilly

I think they "Foiled em",just kidding .Thats pretty sweet Ive got 33yrs in and only 4 bands.Wear them proud you earned em.


----------



## shootnmiss09

great hunt! and good photos! im very jealous!


----------



## Guest

************NEWS FLASH****************
This is how this worthless POS Clint Calder and his buddies get their bands. Enjoy your fines and time not hunting Clint, you stupid Utard. :beer: :rock:

http://wildlife.utah.gov/dwr/officers-o ... again.html


----------



## Guest

Gillbilly said:


> I think they "Foiled em",just kidding .Thats pretty sweet Ive got 33yrs in and only 4 bands.Wear them proud you earned em.


BINGO!!!!! LMAO!!!!


----------



## Horker23

Wow! Not that im saying im on his side at all, which im not but where does it say that he was the one convicted of this


----------



## BBD25

I was thinking the same. It doesn't list his name in the article.

If it is him, what a p.o.s.


----------



## Guest

News travels fast out west. It's him.


----------



## J.D.

Gillbilly said:


> I think they "Foiled em",just kidding .Thats pretty sweet Ive got 33yrs in and only 4 bands.Wear them proud you earned em.


Good call Gillbilly!


----------



## Guest

http://slcmugshots.com/mug/clinton-ray-calder

He doesn't look very happy. :lol:


----------



## sharptail2463

Doesn't it make sense now why all of his photos are at night? Utah is a pretty small waterfowling community word travels fast around here.


----------



## canvas6

He thought he would go far in the waterfowl inc with all the bands ! back in march he had shot neck collars that my boss rich just ''re-cared'' , Two weeks after he re-caped the geese clint showed up at a banded project with all the neck collars hanging from his rear view mirror like a damn A$$ , rich walked over and got the the numbers off them just to be sure , And they where the same collars , clint would wear them around at his job sportmens and put his name tag on them just to show them off , The FEDS''federal'' came into sportmens and took them for court evidence,He told everyone that never happend and to make it worse on his self he went into logoon at night and killed six geese two will collars and the rest with bands just so he could have the collars to try and prove to everyone that he still had ''collars'' ! got busted for that as well . And this is why he was on a small game license suspension .for two year I might add , So this season he was hunting off his girlfirends tag , till he got the balls to go out on a wma and hunt witch is why and how he got busted this last time , clint why do this , bands dont make you a better hunt at all, bands are just a little bonus everyone can get from time to time , And you took so many from all of us that will will never get back , you shot all the geese with bands and collars to make you self look good in the waterfowl inc now you just messed it up for your self bad , no one is going to want to hunt with you ''IF YOU EVER CAN AGAIN'' and no one will want you to be on there staff your name is spoiled now ! they stopped neck collars geese in utah cuz of you ,You are as worthless as the dirt on my boots I hope your fill good about this


----------



## the professor

Wow. What a F'n tool.


----------



## AdamFisk

I say do away with bands and collars, everywhere, period. They have become a complete joke. Much like the greed for shooting the big buck has caused problems in the deer hunting world, so has the love lust for a laynard full of bands.

uke:


----------



## BBD25

Maybe i missed it, but why were the photos taken down? I think it speaks towards the popularity of nodak that someone would come on here and try toot their own horn on our website, only later to be caught illegally taking game. This thread had shown hunters that if you cross that line, you will be punished.

Bands are a thing of the past in my opinioin. Research, my ***. Couple of radio collars is all research should need.


----------



## canvas6

well utah put 2,400 bands on every year , maybe they could lower the number of bands they put on ,cuz they need more then one bird for Research, and they dont have the right amount of money to put radio transmitters on even 100 geese , so they just need to limit the number of bands , they stopped putting neck collars on in utah , just because of poacher and clint ,


----------



## Guest

BBD25 said:


> Maybe i missed it, but why were the photos taken down? I think it speaks towards the popularity of nodak that someone would come on here and try toot their own horn on our website, only later to be caught illegally taking game. This thread had shown hunters that if you cross that line, you will be punished.
> 
> Bands are a thing of the past in my opinioin. Research, my a$$. Couple of radio collars is all research should need.


The dumb Utard probably took down his pictures so the DA in Utah couldn't use them against him.

Don't feel so special, I pretty sure he posted pictures of himself, his bands and neck collars on every waterfowl hunting website there is. I doubt the dumbass has ever been to the Dakotas.


----------



## canvas6

The dumb Utard probably took down his pictures so the DA in Utah couldn't use them against him.

Don't feel so special, I pretty sure he posted pictures of himself, his bands and neck collars on every waterfowl hunting website there is. I doubt the dumbass has ever been to the Dakotas.[/quote]
Ha You are 100%right that is what he did , And im sure that he has never been to the dakotas or even out of utah , I kinda know him, anytime someone would come into the hunting part of sportmens he would get his bands and run off just to talk to him only to show off his''bands'' !


----------



## shooteminthelips

Well played Nick! Obviously this is more painful for him knowing everyone in the country is reading this and he won't make it big anymore. Even though if it were me I might be having my attention on my legal issues. Shows what kind of guy he really is though.


----------



## elkoholic35

Ok I get It! As an outdoorsman this is the thing that up sets the ones who follow the rules!! however befor you guys start slandering him,, think of the things you have done wrong,"REALLY" Im thinking "by this kids post" he was addicted to band hunting, alot of people are" The State he is from is one of the tuffest on laws of hunting, he did break some rules and I am not saying he should go unpunished, BUT Take it from a parent of a young adult who did something wrong, she could have overcame it, but the hurrassment was more then she could take, now she is in heaven," so all Im saying is you shouldnt use names In your post, you shouldnt Slander or use defamation trust me he is having a hard time already Im sure," by what you guys have said, hunting waterfowl was this kids life, his punishment will be very hard on him, he dont need the added pain... Slander is a bigger crime then you think" I hope he gets through his punishment and can move on and start a new path in life.


----------



## BigT

Here are some of his pics. Looks like the best chance at a band/collar is an evening hunt. oke: As far as slander, he asked for everything people say.


----------



## dsm16428

Besides...defamation of character in print is libel. eace:


----------



## Nick Roehl

He is doing a great job at ruining his name by himself.


----------



## teamflightstoppersND

I blame Jeff Foiles.......


----------



## BigT

teamflightstoppersND said:


> I blame Jeff Foiles.......


That may be the new "insanity plea" for waterfowlers.


----------



## dsm16428

BigT said:


> teamflightstoppersND said:
> 
> 
> 
> I blame Jeff Foiles.......
> 
> 
> 
> That may be the new "insanity plea" for waterfowlers.
Click to expand...

 :beer: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## foldem_up_mn

I'd say if your going to blame jeff you might as well blame all the big names with all the bands in my opinion


----------



## H20-FowlHunter

elkoholic35 said:


> Ok I get It! As an outdoorsman this is the thing that up sets the ones who follow the rules!! however befor you guys start slandering him,, think of the things you have done wrong,"REALLY" Im thinking "by this kids post" he was addicted to band hunting, alot of people are" The State he is from is one of the tuffest on laws of hunting, he did break some rules and I am not saying he should go unpunished, BUT Take it from a parent of a young adult who did something wrong, she could have overcame it, but the hurrassment was more then she could take, now she is in heaven," so all Im saying is you shouldnt use names In your post, you shouldnt Slander or use defamation trust me he is having a hard time already Im sure," by what you guys have said, hunting waterfowl was this kids life, his punishment will be very hard on him, he dont need the added pain... Slander is a bigger crime then you think" I hope he gets through his punishment and can move on and start a new path in life.


Maybe you are right after the first time he got caught. But if you can't learn from your mistakes the first time and learn from the VERY public mistakes Foiles made then there is NO excuse for this POS. You just can't fix stupid. He has made it very apparent that he hasn't learned yet from his mistakes and is showing he has no intention to change. He should never see a hunting license with his name on it ever again. If hunting was so important to him then he wouldn't have done this stupid stuff in the first place!!!

Let me also remind you that not only is this selfish ba$tard ruining his own life but is also damaging the whole hunting community and the last thing fellow hunters need to do is stick up for people like Clint and Foiles. Animal right lunatics use stories just like this to try and strip YOUR hunting rights.


----------



## DakotaYota

elkoholic35 said:


> Ok I get It! As an outdoorsman this is the thing that up sets the ones who follow the rules!! however befor you guys start slandering him,, think of the things you have done wrong,"REALLY" Im thinking "by this kids post" he was addicted to band hunting, alot of people are" The State he is from is one of the tuffest on laws of hunting, he did break some rules and I am not saying he should go unpunished, BUT Take it from a parent of a young adult who did something wrong, she could have overcame it, but the hurrassment was more then she could take, now she is in heaven," so all Im saying is you shouldnt use names In your post, you shouldnt Slander or use defamation trust me he is having a hard time already Im sure," by what you guys have said, hunting waterfowl was this kids life, his punishment will be very hard on him, he dont need the added pain... Slander is a bigger crime then you think" I hope he gets through his punishment and can move on and start a new path in life.


Nice Post and I am sorry for your loss. However, I have no simpathy or room in my heart for repeat offenders and destroyers of our natural resources. I do think part of the blame should go on our hunting industry for ruining our sport, but he is responsible for his own actions. In my opinion he should NEVER be allowed to hunt again. He proved just how little he believes in the SPORT side of hunting, and I dont believe he has to hunt to feed himself, therefore, priviledges should be taken forever.

Bottom line, in my opinion, no punishment the government gives him is enough. Want to stop poachers? Take their right away forever for crimes like this. Guess what? How many followers would Jeff Foiles have if everyone knew he was NEVER going to be allowed to hunt or purchase a firearm again? I say we have a sexoffender registry, why not have one for poachers? :******:


----------



## templey_41

I'm not siding with the kid. What he did was wrong and he knew it. He fell into the band pit and thought he had to show how great of a hunter he was by having them. I feel sorry for the kid for it sounds like he didn't have a very good role model to show him the right way to hunt and respect the land. Will he learn from it? Probably not, but he will pay for it.

A few questions to ponder tho....what about the other two kids in the photo? What is their part in it?

Also, I believe we all have a part in this stupid band crazyness. I am guilty of it myself as i have two foiles calls. Almost every goose and duck call company use the lure of bands to get young people to buy their products. If you use my call the birds you shoot will have bands on them. They have them on their logo around their necks in videos etc. I mean we now even have necklace apparel with fake bands in it and name our calls banded calls. or Team band hunters. We support these companies when we buy their products and just feed the idea back to them.

Whatever happened to just going out on a hunt and enjoy it for what it is? I'd say 95% of guys are like this may be. Why put so much pressure on your self to have to shoot limits and bands every time out? I wonder what hunting would be like if we didn't have the internet or hunting videos to try and one-up the other guy?


----------



## DakotaYota

temp,

great post. The one thing I think wrong is the 95% of guys crazy about bands. I hunt with alot of guys and we find them to be an extra treat, but deffinately dont concern ourselves much with them. As a matter of fact my uncle gives em to the kids in our family.

But the funniest part of this is a friend that comes down to hunt with me from Alaska. He doesnt ever want to shoot a banded bird. He says they are used birds. So dumb they have already been captured. He always say "Would you want to shoot a deer with an eartag? It would feel like your hunting a game farm...." LOL

To each there own....but the majority of guys duck hunting I dont think they base the success of their hunt on a silly band.

:thumb:


----------



## AdamFisk

Too many douche bags in the waterfowl world......That's whats wrong with the sport.


----------



## canvas6

AdamFisk said:


> Too many douche bags in the waterfowl world......That's whats wrong with the sport.


ha you are vary right


----------



## INhonker1

I m not sure why some would suggest this kid is just addicted to bands. Was the swan banded? Better yet was the deer wearing a neck collar? My opinion hes just a kid who gets the rush from breaking the law and getting away with it. No different then kids smashing mailboxes with baseball bats. Its not that they hate mailboxes or the people that own them...they are just looking for a rush which doesnt come from hiting the mailbox..but rather running from the guy whos on his cell phone calling the cops. This kids no different..he just chose killing wildlife over mailboxes. Wildlife is a much more sensitive issue then mailboxes obviously. Reading the article made me sick to my stomache, much like I was when I heard about the Foiles case. Instead of being called a "tard" this kid needs someone to show him exactly how horrible and wrong what he did was. What makes Foiles so much worse is that hes not a kid...hes a grown man.

INhonker1


----------



## H20-FowlHunter

INhonker1 said:


> I m not sure why some would suggest this kid is just addicted to bands. Was the swan banded? Better yet was the deer wearing a neck collar? My opinion hes just a kid who gets the rush from breaking the law and getting away with it. No different then kids smashing mailboxes with baseball bats. Its not that they hate mailboxes or the people that own them...they are just looking for a rush which doesnt come from hiting the mailbox..but rather running from the guy whos on his cell phone calling the cops. This kids no different..he just chose killing wildlife over mailboxes. Wildlife is a much more sensitive issue then mailboxes obviously. Reading the article made me sick to my stomache, much like I was when I heard about the Foiles case. Instead of being called a "tard" this kid needs someone to show him exactly how horrible and wrong what he did was. What makes Foiles so much worse is that hes not a kid...hes a grown man.
> INhonker1


They can show him what he did wrong in jail where he should rot for a while. The feds dropped the ball big time by letting Foiles get off so easy. They need to make an example out of one of these public figures to let everyone know that if they want to get involved with this kind of stuff you will pay a high price for it if they get caught. This kinda crap is getting out of hand and needs to be controlled!!


----------



## INhonker1

[/quote]They can show him what he did wrong in jail where he should rot for a while. The feds dropped the ball big time by letting Foiles get off so easy. They need to make an example out of one of these public figures to let everyone know that if they want to get involved with this kind of stuff you will pay a high price for it if they get caught. This kinda crap is getting out of hand and needs to be controlled!![/quote]

I couldnt agree with you more on Foiles. Only thing that made me more sick then reading his charges was reading the slap on the wrist sentence he got and seeing his smirk when he was walking out of the courthouse. I m not suggesting this kid get just a slap on the wrist either. I would just vote for an alternative from "rotting" in jail...some kind of court odered work that helps wildlife and waterfowl. Let him do some jail time..strip all hunting privelages in any state for 5 yrs after his release and require he help conservation groups do hands on work in the field. Just my opinion.


----------



## BigT

INhonker1 said:


> I m not sure why some would suggest this kid is just addicted to bands. Was the swan banded? Better yet was the deer wearing a neck collar? My opinion hes just a kid who gets the rush from breaking the law and getting away with it. No different then kids smashing mailboxes with baseball bats. Its not that they hate mailboxes or the people that own them...they are just looking for a rush which doesnt come from hiting the mailbox..but rather running from the guy whos on his cell phone calling the cops. This kids no different..he just chose killing wildlife over mailboxes. Wildlife is a much more sensitive issue then mailboxes obviously. Reading the article made me sick to my stomache, much like I was when I heard about the Foiles case. Instead of being called a "tard" this kid needs someone to show him exactly how horrible and wrong what he did was. What makes Foiles so much worse is that hes not a kid...hes a grown man.
> 
> INhonker1


I would assert that he was addicted to the bands, and loved the glory he derived from lanyard full of them. IF he was just addicted to breaking the law as you say, why post all the pics of the banded birds, and fabricate all the stories? Why then would he wear all of them and use every attempt to show them off while at work at Sportsmans. I believe he thought a lanyard full of bands proved you a better hunter than the average, and added credibility to his "prostaff" position. I am sure he did not start this when he heard of what Foiles did, this is something he pursued for awhile, and got his friends into, which he subsequently turned on. He needs jail time, fines and I do agree with you on ALOT of wildlife related service. That and a lifetime ban on hunting would be great. Court adjourned :bop: , haha


----------



## Nick Roehl

BigT said:


> INhonker1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I m not sure why some would suggest this kid is just addicted to bands. Was the swan banded? Better yet was the deer wearing a neck collar? My opinion hes just a kid who gets the rush from breaking the law and getting away with it. No different then kids smashing mailboxes with baseball bats. Its not that they hate mailboxes or the people that own them...they are just looking for a rush which doesnt come from hiting the mailbox..but rather running from the guy whos on his cell phone calling the cops. This kids no different..he just chose killing wildlife over mailboxes. Wildlife is a much more sensitive issue then mailboxes obviously. Reading the article made me sick to my stomache, much like I was when I heard about the Foiles case. Instead of being called a "tard" this kid needs someone to show him exactly how horrible and wrong what he did was. What makes Foiles so much worse is that hes not a kid...hes a grown man.
> 
> INhonker1
> 
> 
> 
> I would assert that he was addicted to the bands, and loved the glory he derived from lanyard full of them. IF he was just addicted to breaking the law as you say, why post all the pics of the banded birds, and fabricate all the stories? Why then would he wear all of them and use every attempt to show them off while at work at Sportsmans. I believe he thought a lanyard full of bands proved you a better hunter than the average, and added credibility to his "prostaff" position. I am sure he did not start this when he heard of what Foiles did, this is something he pursued for awhile, and got his friends into, which he subsequently turned on. He needs jail time, fines and I do agree with you on ALOT of wildlife related service. That and a lifetime ban on hunting would be great. Court adjourned :bop: , haha
Click to expand...

 :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## DuckZone

I say we put a band on him, so we can put a cap in his ***! 

DZ


----------



## AdamFisk

Bands are gayer than a bag of dicks!!! I could give two ****s less about bands. My dog ate a collar off a snow once, I rewarded him. Bunch of tools if you judge success on number of bands!!!


----------

